# New kitten - Silly snap shot that made me laugh



## airgunr (Oct 28, 2006)

We got a new kitten last week. She's 13 weeks old and Abbysinian and her name is Lolita.  She weighs 1.9lbs so shes pretty tiny yet.

Naturally we've been taking a lot of snaps of her. She got a piece of fluff caught in her mouth from a toy and we happened to catch this shot her shaking her head....






Here is how she normally looks.


----------



## megapaws (Oct 28, 2006)

amazing timing on that first shot. It's not often that you find floppy ears on a kitty  She is a pretty little girl.... that first shot keeps making me smile.


----------



## airgunr (Oct 29, 2006)

megapaws said:
			
		

> amazing timing on that first shot. It's not often that you find floppy ears on a kitty  She is a pretty little girl.... that first shot keeps making me smile.


 
Thanks, we think she's pretty cute too.  Just lucky timing to get her ears flopping and her eyes all wonky as well.  Makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Alison (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh what a sweetie! LOVE these shots!


----------



## Corry (Oct 29, 2006)

That is hilarious! What huge ears!


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 29, 2006)

When I first opened this up I thought you photoshoped it! Great timing on the first one. Love the ears. Will she grow into them or does that breed always have big ears? Tooo cute!!


----------



## the real slim aidy (Oct 30, 2006)

cat hes a kitty cat meow meow meow meow meow meow. good pics


----------



## airgunr (Oct 30, 2006)

Alex06 said:
			
		

> When I first opened this up I thought you photoshoped it! Great timing on the first one. Love the ears. Will she grow into them or does that breed always have big ears? Tooo cute!!


 
Thanks!  Timing was just total luck.  We didn't realize we had this shot until we reviewed them.

The ears are a trait of the breed.  Abbys have HUGH ears when they are kittens and then grow into them.  Kind of like other animals have big feet and then grow into them.


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 30, 2006)

O.......M.......G

I've never seen a cat like that before


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 31, 2006)

I just have to say again how cute this is. Saw a very small kitten get killed by someone's dog today and really bummed me out.     This cheers me up some.


----------



## airgunr (Nov 1, 2006)

Alex06 said:
			
		

> I just have to say again how cute this is. Saw a very small kitten get killed by someone's dog today and really bummed me out.    This cheers me up some.


 
I'm so sorry to hear that, how horrible.     I'm happy that this has helped ease some of that pain.  :hug:: 

We lost our previous Abby just a couple of months ago, she was only 5 years old when she passed away.  Our other cat Tigger (my avitar..) kept looking for her so we figured we needed to get him another sister.  They are getting along very well.

Thanks again for your very nice comments.  :blushing:


----------



## wah_delayed (Nov 4, 2006)

Awww... She's so cute! Great shot by the way..


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Dec 3, 2006)

That kitty looks so ridiculous its adorable!  Do you know what I mean by that?  It's not an insult - I love it, but I could see myself laughing every time I looked at it if it lived here bacause those ears are so awesome!  Cute kitty.  Sorry to hear about your other cat.


----------



## airgunr (Dec 3, 2006)

JimmyJaceyMom said:
			
		

> That kitty looks so ridiculous its adorable! Do you know what I mean by that? It's not an insult - I love it, but I could see myself laughing every time I looked at it if it lived here bacause those ears are so awesome! Cute kitty. Sorry to hear about your other cat.


 
Thanks, I know exactly what you mean and I do laugh everytime I see it.  My wife put it on the hood of the stove in the kitchen so we see it everyday.   

Thank you for your kind comment on the loss of our other Cat.  She is still missed very much.


----------



## bla (Dec 5, 2006)

Hehe, I remember my cat having larger ears in his earlier days, but no where NEAR that size. So very cute. Hope your new Abby will fill any emptiness, loss of a pet is always very hard.


----------



## Emma14 (Dec 6, 2006)

Scary but so cute at the same time


----------



## airgunr (Dec 7, 2006)

bla said:
			
		

> Hehe, I remember my cat having larger ears in his earlier days, but no where NEAR that size. So very cute. Hope your new Abby will fill any emptiness, loss of a pet is always very hard.


 
Thanks, we still get teary eyed when we think or talk about her.  I still catch myself looking for her sometimes.  

No matter how much it hurts to loose them I would still not trade away one day with them to ease the pain.  It does help some to have another to love but it is always different and I think that's a good thing.


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 8, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That is hilarious! What huge ears!



And eyes!


----------

